# Lets see those Snow&Blue mounts.



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right spot for this, but I would like to see some of the mounts everyone has. Lots of time and money in them and we should be able to show them off. Here's a couple of mine. I was lucky enough to get a double band ($10 reward) last spring.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I love the first one. Is it secure or does it spin if you open the windows or have a fan on? Either way its pretty cool!! :beer:


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

that double banded snow is SIIIIICK!!!!. i love dead mounts


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> I love the first one. Is it secure or does it spin if you open the windows or have a fan on? Either way its pretty cool!! :beer:


Actually does not move around at all, and it is my favorite mount. I'm glad I went with the dead mount.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Love your dead mount. Pretty cool that you have the Band info next to it


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The snow I mounted, I should be doing my blue pretty soon here


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with save hens. Its pretty sweet that you got the framed certificates and even the check next to the mount.


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Neck Collar said:


> I agree with save hens. Its pretty sweet that you got the framed certificates and even the check next to the mount.


Thanks guys. Seemed like a good idea. I was really hoping we would get some more pics posted. It's great checking out other mounts.
WingedShooter7, your mount looks great. I need to get a "locked up" mount myself.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Some of my cousins dads mounts.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

all the mounts r great put I love the picture of the snows and blues pouring into the field. that baby is the sh**


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms, do you know the artist and name of that print? I want to get one.


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

SDwaterfowler said:


> gsehnter-bloms, do you know the artist and name of that print? I want to get one.


I think the print is called Canadian Gold - Snow Geese, it's by Michael Siene.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Michael Sieve


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry, the plaque on our print has an _n_ instead of a v, I guess they screwed it up.


----------



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

I shot this guy last year during the spring season in S. Dakota.


----------

